# Game 7 2000 WCF on NBA TV right now!



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Watching it for the first time in like 5 years. Probably my favorite moment ever as a Laker fan.

It seems like this game was yesterday, but I just realized barely anyone in this game is still in the league. Only Kobe, Shaq, Fisher, Rasheed, Jermaine O'Neal and Devean George.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I was just watching it as well.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Flippin' between this and Packers-Lions game...I am the only lone soul, who isn't a Packers fan in my family.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Love watching the Blazers choke this one away. What a great finish. The Kobe to Shaq lob will forever be one of my favorite moments.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Haha, always fun to see the Blazers go down in flames. It was even sweeter to see them go down twice more the next 2 years.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

lakers/spurs in 03-04, game 4 i think it was.. that my favorite of all time. .4, oh yeah.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

afobisme said:


> lakers/spurs in 03-04, game 4 i think it was.. that my favorite of all time. .4, oh yeah.


It was Game 5.

Good game..it felt like Lakers were up by 20 pts all the way. Bryant was on fluids after the game, and couldn't do a press conference. He ran out of gas. 

Fisher's impression and running out of the court were priceless moments, just like he had the smile in the Game 4 of NBA Finals 09 when he knocked the second trey in the OT.


----------

